# EMERGENCY!! I opened a 95-day old egg today and it's alive. What now?



## Freddd (Oct 11, 2019)

I have an Eastern Box Turtle nest in my backyard which was created on July 8 (95 days ago). I assumed the turtle wasn't going to hatch due to the time elapsed. It has been extremely dry here in central NC for the last 7-8 weeks, perhaps raining only twice. Anyway, I dug up the nest 11 days ago, and found one crumpled shell with no evidence of a turtle leaving, and one hard, fully-intact egg. I didn't dig any more, so there are probably more eggs in there.
I placed the egg back in the ground and checked it again today (my cat dug the site up a little bit). The shell was soft and dented and I could feel a turtle inside (I was guessing). Anyway, I opened it and removed the top part of the shell over the turtle's back, and it moved!! There was a tiny bit of blood and clear liquid lost in my hand. I did not remove him from the remaining part of the shell, so he's laying in the bottom third of the shell. There is a little bit of yolk left on the underside - maybe 1/6 the volume of the turtle's body, so I'm guessing it's mostly absorbed. It appears to be unbroken.
So what should I do now? It's been getting cool at night for the last week (mid 50's), and indoor temperature is around 70. He's in a Tupperware with a damp paper towel acting as a lid. He's still moist from residual egg liquid. I opened the egg at 6:00 ET.
Thanks!!!
Fred


----------



## Cathie G (Oct 11, 2019)

Freddd said:


> I have an Eastern Box Turtle nest in my backyard which was created on July 8 (95 days ago). I assumed the turtle wasn't going to hatch due to the time elapsed. It has been extremely dry here in central NC for the last 7-8 weeks, perhaps raining only twice. Anyway, I dug up the nest 11 days ago, and found one crumpled shell with no evidence of a turtle leaving, and one hard, fully-intact egg. I didn't dig any more, so there are probably more eggs in there.
> I placed the egg back in the ground and checked it again today (my cat dug the site up a little bit). The shell was soft and dented and I could feel a turtle inside (I was guessing). Anyway, I opened it and removed the top part of the shell over the turtle's back, and it moved!! There was a tiny bit of blood and clear liquid lost in my hand. I did not remove him from the remaining part of the shell, so he's laying in the bottom third of the shell. There is a little bit of yolk left on the underside - maybe 1/6 the volume of the turtle's body, so I'm guessing it's mostly absorbed. It appears to be unbroken.
> So what should I do now? It's been getting cool at night for the last week (mid 50's), and indoor temperature is around 70. He's in a Tupperware with a damp paper towel acting as a lid. He's still moist from residual egg liquid. I opened the egg at 6:00 ET.
> Thanks!!!
> Fred


Hello and welcome to TFO. Although I couldn't even begin to tell you what to do in your situation, I know you are at the right site for real info. So hang in there. More experienced people here can give you better answers. I have only read that turtle eggs can overwinter but I don't know that from experience.


----------



## Tom (Oct 11, 2019)

What you do depends on the state of development. Did you take it out of the egg? Does it still have a yolk sac?

Next time, don't disturb it. They hatch when they are ready to hatch.


----------



## Freddd (Oct 12, 2019)

The turtle is sitting in the remaining bit of egg shell that I didn't peel away. I peeled the top two thirds of shell off its back and around its head. The shell was soft. The yolk seems to have remained intact and is pretty small - perhaps the size of a raisin. But again, I did get about 3-4 drops of what looked like blood on my hands when I opened the egg.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 12, 2019)

All you can do is wait and see. If the yolk has broken then germs get in and infection sets in. If blood vessels were ruptured before they sealed themselves off, then the baby bleeds to death (doesn't sound like that's the case). I have accidently opened eggs that weren't quite ready. Some have lived, some have died. Good luck with your baby, and please keep us informed. We all learn from others' experiences.


----------



## Millerlite (Oct 12, 2019)

Freddd said:


> The turtle is sitting in the remaining bit of egg shell that I didn't peel away. I peeled the top two thirds of shell off its back and around its head. The shell was soft. The yolk seems to have remained intact and is pretty small - perhaps the size of a raisin. But again, I did get about 3-4 drops of what looked like blood on my hands when I opened the egg.


 should if waited for it to hatch or rot. I know it can be tough to be patient but it's very important to stay patient while incubating eggs. 

Kyle


----------



## TammyJ (Oct 14, 2019)

Hey! What's happening here now?


----------



## Analogue (Oct 14, 2019)

This is what I would do: take a piece of thin paper (think cigarette paper) failing that, regular plain white paper- paste it over the broken part of the egg. Paper is porous like an eggshell. Crack open a real egg & try to get that thin membrane that is just inside the shell, that thin, white, papery membrane & use that as a "glue" or mastic to stick the paper to your torn tortoise egg shell. This will give the egg that protection it desperately needs before it's ready to hatch


----------



## Freddd (Oct 14, 2019)

TammyJ said:


> Hey! What's happening here now?



Baby turtle is still doing well 72 hours later!!! I removed the remainder of the shell a couple of days ago, so he's just been sitting on top of the yolk sac in a tupperware, with wet paper towels around him and covering the top. I think he's grown a little and has definitely absorbed some yolk. He walked about a centimeter when I took this picture, but the yolk sac is impeding his movement. This is what he looks like now. Any suggestions?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Oct 14, 2019)

Freddd said:


> Baby turtle is still doing well 72 hours later!!! I removed the remainder of the shell a couple of days ago, so he's just been sitting on top of the yolk sac in a tupperware, with wet paper towels around him and covering the top. I think he's grown a little and has definitely absorbed some yolk. He walked about a centimeter when I took this picture, but the yolk sac is impeding his movement. This is what he looks like now. Any suggestions?
> 
> View attachment 282139


I would Just leave him in the container on top of clean paper towels til the yolk sac is completely absorbed. Change out the paper towels to clean ones each day. Once the yolk sac is gone give him a soak, then offer some food


----------



## Freddd (Oct 14, 2019)

I'm hesitant to pick him up for fear of rupturing the yolk. Would it be safer if he was on his back until the yolk is absorbed?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Oct 14, 2019)

Freddd said:


> I'm hesitant to pick him up for fear of rupturing the yolk. Would it be safer if he was on his back until the yolk is absorbed?


If you mean upside down, no, definitely not. He looks pretty good, not premature at all. You should be ok if you do it very gently. You can give it another day if you want and the yolk should be smaller.


----------



## method89 (Oct 14, 2019)

Externally, he looks great. just make sure to keep him moist and you should be fine. There is not much you can do until he absorbs the yolk sac


----------



## Freddd (Oct 15, 2019)

What would be a good first food offering? Do they generally start eating right after the yolk sac is absorbed?
Also, I would like to release him back into the wild, if possible. What's the best course of action?


----------



## TammyJ (Oct 16, 2019)

Freddd said:


> What would be a good first food offering? Do they generally start eating right after the yolk sac is absorbed?
> Also, I would like to release him back into the wild, if possible. What's the best course of action?


He looks like he might make it, but one step at a time, and the fewer steps right now, the better.
Since he is premature, and still absorbing the yolk, I would make a solid "barrier" close around him to keep him from moving around too much inside the container he is in now. That is if he was mine I think I would do that, and just keep him warm, humid and confined for now.
He is a sweetheart.


----------



## Gijoux (Oct 16, 2019)

At what temperature is he being kept? Tender leaves and flower petals and plantain is great, or whatever safe weed you can find to have available for him to eat. Keeping the paper towel damp, but not wet. Good luck! He looks good so far.


----------



## TammyJ (Oct 17, 2019)

How's he doing?


----------



## Freddd (Oct 17, 2019)

TammyJ said:


> How's he doing?



The yolk sac is 95% absorbed and he's definitely a little bigger!! I'm keeping him in the tupperware still, but now he's on a damp paper towel instead of the raw plastic - the lid opening is covered with a damp paper towel as ell. I picked him up and he seems pretty strong. 
He's in the bathroom with a space heater which I periodically turn on and off. It probably gets into the upper 80's in there then falls back to room temp, which is currently 65 degrees or so. I have arugula growing in the yard, so I have put a couple of baby leaves in there the last couple days, but he hasn't touched them.


----------



## TammyJ (Oct 18, 2019)

Freddd said:


> The yolk sac is 95% absorbed and he's definitely a little bigger!! I'm keeping him in the tupperware still, but now he's on a damp paper towel instead of the raw plastic - the lid opening is covered with a damp paper towel as ell. I picked him up and he seems pretty strong.
> He's in the bathroom with a space heater which I periodically turn on and off. It probably gets into the upper 80's in there then falls back to room temp, which is currently 65 degrees or so. I have arugula growing in the yard, so I have put a couple of baby leaves in there the last couple days, but he hasn't touched them.


It seems good but I don't know about the 65 degree temp, it may be too cold.


----------



## Freddd (Oct 18, 2019)

I think the yolk sac is fully absorbed now. It is just a dried up patch on her abdomen (I think it's a "she"). So how long until she eats? Should I have drinking water in her container?


----------



## Gijoux (Oct 19, 2019)

Freddd said:


> The yolk sac is 95% absorbed and he's definitely a little bigger!! I'm keeping him in the tupperware still, but now he's on a damp paper towel instead of the raw plastic - the lid opening is covered with a damp paper towel as ell. I picked him up and he seems pretty strong.
> He's in the bathroom with a space heater which I periodically turn on and off. It probably gets into the upper 80's in there then falls back to room temp, which is currently 65 degrees or so. I have arugula growing in the yard, so I have put a couple of baby leaves in there the last couple days, but he hasn't touched them.


They just nibble a tiny bit at first. He should start eating soon. Watch that he doesn't start eating the paper towels. Did you save some of his egg shell? They do nibble on their egg shell too.


----------



## Gijoux (Oct 19, 2019)

Freddd said:


> I think the yolk sac is fully absorbed now. It is just a dried up patch on her abdomen (I think it's a "she"). So how long until she eats? Should I have drinking water in her container?


You should soak her a couple of times a day in warm water 95-100 degrees. She will drink during her bath. She will probably poop soon too. It can take a couple of weeks to poop.


----------



## Gijoux (Oct 19, 2019)

TammyJ said:


> It seems good but I don't know about the 65 degree temp, it may be too cold.


I agree. The temperature should not drop below 80 degrees and you want the humidity to stay up too.


----------



## Freddd (Oct 20, 2019)

How do I soak a tiny turtle? I've been pouring a few drops of water over her shell and body a couple times a day. But that's about it.
Also, she's been in the dark most of the time.
I don't have any turtle-raising equipment. I was planning on releasing her into the wild when appropriate, but I don't how best to make that transition, or how long it should take. 
Thanks for the help so far, everybody!!
Here she is visiting the great outdoors for the first time.


----------



## TammyJ (Oct 22, 2019)

She is gorgeous! what a sweetheart. But she looks scared. Lots of monsters out there!


----------



## Freddd (Oct 22, 2019)

I would still like to her to live in the wild so she can meet a nice man-turtle, but temperatures are dropping now (lows are in the 40s), so I don't know what to do. If I keep her too long, I imagine she will lose her ability to live in nature. But I don't want her to die because it's too cold. Does anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## mark1 (Oct 23, 2019)

they head start turtles all the time , they have a much better survival rate ………. you just need to release it properly …….


----------



## TammyJ (Oct 23, 2019)

mark1 said:


> they head start turtles all the time , they have a much better survival rate ………. you just need to release it properly …….


Yes but what's "properly" as far as this little one is concerned? I mean, either he gets released with optimal preparation, choice of location etc., or he gets kept nice and warm and safe???


----------



## Gijoux (Oct 23, 2019)

Freddd said:


> How do I soak a tiny turtle? I've been pouring a few drops of water over her shell and body a couple times a day. But that's about it.
> Also, she's been in the dark most of the time.
> I don't have any turtle-raising equipment. I was planning on releasing her into the wild when appropriate, but I don't how best to make that transition, or how long it should take.
> Thanks for the help so far, everybody!!
> ...


I would use a small bowl in which I put enough warm water (100 degrees F) to reach just where her carapace meets her side. I would use a baster and pull water up into the baster and repeatedly pour it over her shell. The baster can be used to suck up any poops which you would squeeze out of the baster into a separate cup to later dump in the toilet. She should soak in the water for 20 - 30 minutes, 1-2 times per day. You want to do this procedure under a heating element so as to keep her warm. Keep replacing the water to keep it warm. I know nothing about returning her to the wild. I would guess she would need to be a bit older and you are sure she is eating and drinking well on her own. She is a beautiful creature.


----------



## mark1 (Oct 24, 2019)

I would raise her indoors for the winter , put her outside in the spring , let her go into hibernation next winter , dig her up on a really cold day and put her in the fridge ...….in the spring when your ground is 40+ degrees . but she's still dormant , take her to a good hibernating spot in good habitat and bury at the bottom of a big leaf pile an inch or so in the dirt ………… seeing as she would have been born in your backyard , you could just provide her a good hibernacula in a pen , and leave her a way out of her pen when she comes out of hibernation the following spring ………. the zoo here releases blanding's turtles they raise indoors, they just take them and let them go , I think that's called a hard release ? not sure if there is any proof , but i'd think a soft release would be better ………. I think they take into account proximity of roads ……….jmo .


----------



## Freddd (Nov 18, 2019)

UPDATE 11-18-19:
I have been keeping her in an aquarium with about an inch of moss-covered dirt in the corner. Until last week, she had been eating occasionally. Meals included pieces of grape, cooked potato, beef, shrimp, and beef liver. I didn't have proper environmental controls - just a space heater in the bathroom that I turned on and off throughout the day, and a spray bottle for misting. About 10 days ago, she started digging her head into the dirt section of the aquarium when she slept. About a week ago, she dug herself almost all the way into the dirt (it's not deep enough for her to completely disappear), and has remained buried this whole time. I guess she's hibernating? Possibly due to lower temperatures? I saw her shift her position a tiny bit today, so I know she's still alive.
So what should I do now? If she's hibernating, what environment is optimal for survival? Should I wake her up to feed her periodically, or just let her be?
Thanks!!!


----------



## mark1 (Nov 18, 2019)

I doubt she's hibernating , more likely stressed from suboptimal temps ...…...hang a che above the aquarium at a height that makes for an 85-90 degree spot and leave it on all the time ……… personally i'd feed her worms , maggots , and softened fish pellets , lot of the stuff your feeding I've never even considered , mine do fine ……… i'd take her out everyday and soak her in a small container within her container in a warm spot with a couple leaves to hide under , about 1/8" of water with food and pieces of redworms or maggots in it , leave her in it for an hour or so , make sure the temp is not to hot or cold ……….. i found one earlier this fall , he's been in the house since , all I needed was a plastic container , a che , a light , some tin foil , some sphagnum moss , and a couple $4 temp probes ……. the che is 100watt , I cover with foil as much or little as needed to keep the temp appropriate …… the moss is kept completely soaked , all he does is hide , unless I take him out and feed him , eventually they come out on their own ….. they do need kept at 80-85 degrees to thrive …….


----------



## Freddd (Nov 21, 2019)

Thanks. Is "ceh" a ceramic element heater? If so, would a 100 watt heater be good for an 11 gallon tank?
Also, I watched a video on turtle hibernation, and they said it can be dangerous to disturb hibernation, but they didn't go into more detail.
So, how can I be sure she's not hibernating? She really hasn't moved in 10 days. Or should I just not worry about it?


----------



## mark1 (Nov 21, 2019)

to properly artificially take them out of hibernation , I personally can't think of any dangers to it , or have ever seen anything that appeared dangerous , I've actually done it quite a bit because it appeared it may be dangerous to leave them hibernate …..……. I think a 100watt che could possibly be too much heat depending on it's placement and tank covering ……. a couple temp probes would tell you what's safe …….


----------



## TammyJ (Nov 22, 2019)

Any changes? You are certainly putting a lot into this project!


----------



## Freddd (Dec 1, 2019)

I got a 100W ceramic heater, and the temp is now 85-95 degrees depending on whether or not the overhead light is on. I woke her up on Thanksgiving. She seemed totally fine and walked around in the tank pretty briskly for a half-hour (there is dirt, leaves, moss, and a large wood chunk in there), but she did not eat anything. Then she dug herself into the dirt and seems to have gone back to hibernating. It is certainly possible that she has moved around without me noticing, but she didn't eat any of the food that was in there and has remained in (or returned to) the same spot.
So, should I wake her up periodically so she eats? The overhead light is on a timer that is set to turn the lights on for 9 hours a day. Is that too short to keep her from hibernating?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 1, 2019)

Like Mark suggested, live food would be better.

I chop up my greens and veggies for the baby tortoises into VERY tiny pieces. For baby box turtles I take a spoonful of that mixture into a bowl and pour some juice from a can of cat food over it. Then mix it all up so the greens are coated in juice. Then I add some live wax worms or butterworms and mix it up again. Baby turtles can't resist something wiggly and when the bite for a worm they also get some greens.

Another trick I've learned is with blackworms (we used to call them tubifex worms). You can buy them wherever aquarium fish are sold. I put the baby in a bowl he can't climb out of then add warm water. Don't make it so deep he has trouble keeping his head out. Then add a pinch of the blackworms to the water.


----------



## Freddd (Jan 2, 2020)

Update. She seems to have been doing fine until today, when I noticed that one of her front legs was not working. It appears swollen compared to the other leg. Her diet has been almost exclusively earthworms for the last three weeks or so, although she ate a white grub two days ago. She doesn't seem interested in edible leaves, so her diet has been very limited. The worms usually have some dirt on them .. which she has swallowed along with the worm. I figured this was okay, since nobody is washing the worms in nature. She gets some sunlight in the tank and temps are 80-95 degrees.
Any ideas as to what could be causing this? She's very young, so I would guess that would limit the possible diagnoses. I'd rather not take her to the vet for financial reasons. I am planning on releasing her in the spring.


----------



## Cathie G (Jan 3, 2020)

Freddd said:


> Update. She seems to have been doing fine until today, when I noticed that one of her front legs was not working. It appears swollen compared to the other leg. Her diet has been almost exclusively earthworms for the last three weeks or so, although she ate a white grub two days ago. She doesn't seem interested in edible leaves, so her diet has been very limited. The worms usually have some dirt on them .. which she has swallowed along with the worm. I figured this was okay, since nobody is washing the worms in nature. She gets some sunlight in the tank and temps are 80-95 degrees.
> Any ideas as to what could be causing this? She's very young, so I would guess that would limit the possible diagnoses. I'd rather not take her to the vet for financial reasons. I am planning on releasing her in the spring.


Actually, when earthworms come out of the ground naturally they don't have a lot of dirt on them. Rain drives them to the surface. Another TFO member suggested putting the earthworms in a flat shallow dish with water in it for box turtles. I would avoid dirt on the food for any animal.


----------



## TammyJ (Jan 8, 2020)

Can we get some pics of her if it's possible so we can see how the front leg looks?


----------



## charlygal123 (Apr 21, 2020)

What was the update on this story? I’m Very interested to know now?


----------

